# FIRST '08 GT-R WRECKED!!!!



## Phantom01Pathfinder (Dec 6, 2007)

This link will take you to the photos of the first '08 GT-R wrecked...its just sad...

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/newphotos/exotics/4gtr_20080107_001.shtml

http://www.wreckedexotics.com/newphotos/exotics/4gtr_20080107_002.shtml

I get monthly updates from the website on crash photo. I cant believe how dumb some people can be...


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ouch, sucks to see that.


----------



## arcel (Jan 9, 2008)

so sad to see the GT-R wrecked...


----------

